
Simple and Minimalistic Server Dashboard - illuminated
https://github.com/B-Software/Ward
======
denysvitali
I like the design, but honestly this doesn't seem to give you any added value
when compared to Grafana + node_exporter + Prometheus or dtop [0][1]. But
anyways, I like the clean UI of this solution

[0]: [https://github.com/ddierickx/dtop](https://github.com/ddierickx/dtop)
[1]:
[https://github.com/denysvitali/dtop](https://github.com/denysvitali/dtop) (my
fork)

